# Train drivers



## Dave4129 (Aug 2, 2015)

I am a train driver in the UK with over 18 years experience and looking for a new challenge. A freind has suggested Dubai and was wondering if anyone knows of any expats out in Dubai who are currently driving trains and could give me some advice.. 
Many thanks 
Dave


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

The Metro here is automated, I believe there is a train line being built as per another thread. 

Look here http://www.etihadrail.ae


----------



## Dave4129 (Aug 2, 2015)

Many thanks Londonmandan


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Dave4129 said:


> I am a train driver in the UK with over 18 years experience and looking for a new challenge. A freind has suggested Dubai and was wondering if anyone knows of any expats out in Dubai who are currently driving trains and could give me some advice..
> Many thanks
> Dave


Dubai Metro - World's longest automated Metro service
Dubai Airport People Mover (T1) - soon to be but fully automated
Al-Sufouh Tram - Manual driving
Jumeirah Palm Monorail - Automated
Dubai Downtown Trolley Service - Manual driving (all of 700 metres at the moment)
Etihad Rail have a freight service in the south of the country running from Habshan and Ruwais only 264 kilometres with a couple of EMD's (SD70's) hauling sulphur.

There is coming the pan-GCC rail network, but you're looking at at least another 5-10 years before that's really up and running.

Sorry but it's slim pickings here - to be honest you'd possibly stand a chance in Saudi Arabia, but that's not something you'd wish on your enemies (plus you'd really really need to speak Arabic).

(all this from someone in the biz - sort of).


----------

